# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Kwaidan: a mirror and a bell

## MOG

I don't know if it's appropriate to post this kind of text, but, for those who want to read it... 
鏡と鐘 
今から八百年ほど昔、遠江の国の無間山の僧たちが、寺に大きな釣鐘をひとつほしいと思って、檀家の女たちに  たのんで、釣鐘の地金になる唐鐘の古い鏡の寄進をあおいだ。
（こんにちでも、よく日本の寺院の境内には、同じような目的のために奉納をうけた古い青銅の鏡が山のように  積み上げてあるのを、ときたま見かけることがある。わたくしが見たもののなかで、今までに一ばん大きかった  のは、九州博多のある浄土宗の寺につんであったもので、そのおびただしい古い鏡は、身のたけ三丈三尺の阿弥  陀仏の尊像をつくるために奉納されたものであった。） 
ちょうどそのころ、無間山に住む百姓の女房に、一人の年若い女があった。この女も、梵鐘の地金につかう鏡を  寺へ寄進したが、のちになって、この女は、自分の奉納した鏡がひどく惜しくなってきた。かねがね母がその鏡  について話して聞かせてくれたことなどが、つい思い出されてくる。その鏡は、もと、自分の母の持ちものだっ  たばかりではない。母の母、そのまた母の祖母の代から持ち伝えられてきた品であった。そんなことも思い出さ  れてくる。それからまた、その鏡に映った、かずかずの楽しかった笑顔のさまなども思い出されてくる。もちろ  んそれは、鏡を奉納するかわりに、なにがしかの金を寺に寄進すれば、家重代の宝を返してくれといって頼むこ  ともできたのだろうが、女にはそれだけの金もなかったのである。寺へ行ってみると、境内の棚のなかに、山の  ように積まれてある幾百面という鏡のなかにまじって、自分の鏡がついそこにあるのが見える。自分の鏡は、鏡  の裏に松竹梅が浮き彫りになっているから、すぐにそれと見分けがつくのである。めでたい三つのしるしである  その松と竹と梅を、はじめて母から見せてもらったとき、自分は子どもごころに、どんなにそれを喜んで見たこ  とだったろう。そんなことまでが思い出されてくる。いっそのこと何かのおりに、あの鏡をそっと盗み出して、  家の宝をだいじにしまっておくように、どこかへ隠してしまおうかと、そんなことまで考えたりした。でも、そ  んなうまいおりは、なかなかやってこない。あれやこれや、いろいろ考えすごしているうちに、女はなんだかひ  どく味気ない心持になってきた。自分の命の片割れを、あたらむざむざ捨ててしまったような、いかにもばから  しい気がしてきたのである。昔のことわざにも、鏡は女の魂としてある。（このことわざは、たいがいの鏡の裏  に、漢字の「魂」という字を彫りつけて、神秘的にあらわしてある。）どうもそれが、自分が今まで想像してい  たよりも、もっと神秘的な意味をもった、ほんとうのことのように思われてきて、気がかりでならない。けれど  も女は、そうした自分のとりこし苦労を、だれに思いきって打ち明けることもできずにいた。 
さて、無間山の梵鐘のために奉納された鏡は、やがてのことに、ことごとく鋳物場へ送られたが、そのおびただ  しい鏡のなかに、どうやってみても溶けない鏡が一面あるのを、鋳物師たちは発見した。再三再四、なんべんと  なく溶かしてみたけれども、その鏡は、鋳物師たちの骨折りをまるで受けつけないのである。きっとこれは、こ  の鏡を寺へ奉納した女が奉納したことを後悔しているのにちがいない。つまり、その女は本心から寄進したので  はないから、その執念が鏡にのこって、それでいくら溶鉱炉のなかへ投げこんでも、鏡は固く冷たいままになっ  ているのにちがいないということになった。
このことは、むろん、村びとのだれもの耳にも入り、そのどうやっても溶けない鏡がだれの鏡であるかというこ  とも、ほどなく知れわたった。かわいそうに、かの女は、自分の心の奥にあったわだかまりが、こんなぐあいに  世間にひろまってしまってみると、さすがにわれながら深く恥じもしたし、同時にまた腹も立った。そして屈辱  にたえかねたあまり、やがて一通の書置を書きのこすと、身をなげて死んでしまった。その書置には次のような  ことがしたためてあった。――
「わたくし亡きあとはかの鏡をとかして鐘となすこと、いとたやすかるべく候。ただし、その鐘をつき破りたる  者は、わが一念により金銀財宝をさずかるべし」
――世に、怒り死をした人、あるいは憤りのためにみずから命を断った人、こういう人達のいまわのきわの念願  や誓言は、なんらかの超自然な力をもっていると考えられている。このことをまず諸君は承知しておかないとい  けない。さて、かの死んだ女の鏡が溶けて、首尾よく梵鐘が鋳造されてみると、村の人たちは、女の書置に書い  てあった文言をおもいだした。釣鐘を撞き割ったものには、かの女の一念によって、金銀財宝をさずかる。――  このことを、村の人たちは、だれもみな本気にして疑わなかったから、いよいよ梵鐘が寺の境内にかけられたと  きには、人々はわれもかれも群集をなして、くだんの鐘を撞きに押しかけてきた。そして、面々みな、必死の力  をふるって撞木をついたが、しかし鐘はよほど質がよかったと見えて、いかな撞こうが、ひび一つ入るどころか  。それでも人々は容易に意をくじかなかった。日をついで、ほとんど時をえらばずはげしく鐘を撞いてやまない  。寺僧がいくら制しても、いっこうに聞き入れない。そんなわけで、やがて梵鐘の音がひとつの苦患になってき  た。そこで寺僧たちは、ついに我慢がしきれなくなって、その大釣鐘を、山の上からふもとの大沼へところがし  落として、ようやくのことで厄介払いをしたのである。沼は深い沼だったから、さしもの鐘をひと呑みに呑みつ  くしてしまった。――これが梵鐘の最後であった。あとには伝説だけがのこった。伝説のなかで、この鐘は「無  間の鐘」と呼ばれている。 
　　　　　　　　　＊ 
さて、ここに日本の国に昔からある信仰に、「なぞらえる」という――この動詞ではじゅうぶんに説明がつかな  いけれども、ともあれ、それにいくらか意味の近い、一種の精神作用による妙な力をもったものがある。この「  なぞらえる」ということばは、英語にはちょっと適当な訳語がない。というのは、このことばは、信仰に基くい  ろいろな宗教上の行事に関連があると同時に、さまざまのまじないや巫術などにも用いられるからである。「な  ぞらえる」といことばの普通の意味は、辞書をひいてみると、”to imitate”（まねをする）、”to compare”（くらべる）、”to liken”（似せる）などと出ているが、密教の方で用いている意味だと、ある奇跡的な結果をうるため  に、物、あるいは行為を、想像のなかで、べつの物、あるいはべつの行為に代用させる、という意味になるので  ある。
たとえば、諸君は一宇の仏寺を建立する資力は持っておられない。が、自分にもし一宇の仏寺を建立するほどの  資力があれば、おそらく諸君は、一刻も早くそれを果たしたいという敬虔な信心ごころをもたれるだろう。とこ  ろが、それと同じ心持ちで、ある仏の像のまえに小石をひとつ供える。これはだれにでも容易にできることだ。  つまり、そういう心持で小石をひとつ供えると、その功徳は、一寺を建立する功徳と同等、もしくは同等に近い  ものになるのである。また諸君は、六千七百七十一巻の仏教の経文を読破することは、とてもできっこない。し  かしその経文を回転書棚におさめて、これをろくろのように手で押して回すことは、容易にできるだろう。六千  七百七十一巻の経文をぜひとも読破したいという熱心な念願をもって、その回転書棚を手で押しまわせば、それ  を読破したのと同じ功徳がえられる、というのである。･･････これだけいえば、「なぞらえる」というこ  とばのもっている宗教上の意味は、だいたい説明がついたろうとおもう。
まじないの方の意味は、これはいろいろ変わった例もたくさん挙げないとちゃんと説明がつきにくいが、しかし  今ここで述べようとする話には、次にあげる例でいちおう間にあいそうである。それは、シスター･ヘレンが蝋  人形をつくった、あれと同じりくつで、小さなわら人形をひとつ作る。これを丑の刻に、神社の森の木に五寸釘  で打ちつける。この小さなわら人形が想像上の代役をつとめた、当の相手の人が、のちに恐ろしい悶死をとげる  としたら、「なぞらえる」ということばの一つの意味の説明がつくだろう。あるいはまた、夜陰、賊が人の家に  忍び入って、財宝を盗み去ったと仮定する。その家に賊の足跡がみつかったら、すぐその足跡の上に、大きな艾  をおいて火をつけると、逃亡した賊は足の裏が焼けてきて、どこへ行っても落ちついていられなくなり、ついに  は許しを乞いに戻ってくる。これなども、「なぞらえる」ということばで表されたまじないの一種である。第三  の種類は、これは「無間の鐘」に関するいろいろな伝説で説明される。
さて、無間山の梵鐘が沼のなかへころがし落とされたのちは、むろん、鐘を撞き割るほど鳴らすおりのなくなっ  たことは、いうまでもない。ところが、そのおりのなくなったことを惜しがった人たちは、あれほどの厄介事を  まきおこしたかの鏡の持ち主の一念を、なんとかして慰めてやりたいものだと思って、それからのちは、想像の  上で鐘に代わる物をやたらと打ち割ることにしたのである。そういう奇特な人たちのなかのひとりに、梅が枝と  いう女があった。この梅が枝という女は、平家の武士梶原景季との関係で、日本の伝説のなかではだれでも知っ  ている有名な女である。この両人が旅をしているとき、景季は路銀をつかいはたして、おおいに困窮した。その  とき梅が枝は、ふと無間の鐘の故事をおもいだして、からかねの手水鉢をとって、その手水鉢を心のうちに無間  の鐘になぞらえ、小判三百両がほしいと大きな声で念じながら、その鉢を割れるまでたたいた。すると、同じ宿  に泊まりあわせた客が、梅が枝が大きな声で手水鉢をたたいているわけを尋ね、両人の困っている話をきいて、  小判三百両を梅が枝に贈ったという。後年、この梅が枝の手水鉢をうたった歌ができて、いまでも日本の芸者が  よくうたっている。――
　　　梅が枝の手水鉢
　　　たたいてお金の出るならば
　　　みなさん身請けを
　　　そーれ、頼みます 
そんなことがあってから、無間の鐘の評判が大きくなり、梅が枝の例にならって、あわよくば幸運にあやかろう  と望むものが、大ぜい出てきた。そのなかに、無間山にほど近い大井川のほとりに住む、放蕩者の百姓があった  。この男は、放埓な生活に家産を蕩尽したあげく、あるとき自分の家の庭さきに、無間の鐘のひな型を泥でつく  って、それをたたいた。そして、たたきながら、大金持ちになれ、大金持ちになれとどなって、とうとうその泥  の鐘をたたき割った。
すると、男のすぐ目の前の地面から、長い髪の毛をおどろにたらした白衣の女が、手に蓋をした壺を持って、す  っくと立ち現われた。そして、その女がこんなことを言った。「なんじが一心不乱の祈願ほど、まさしく聞きと  どけべきものゆえに、妾はここに姿を現じて答うるものなり。いざ、これなる壺を受けられよ」こういって、白  衣の女はくだんの壺を男の手にわたしたと思うと、そのまま姿はかき消えた。男はよろこんで家に駆け入り、女  房に吉事を告げた。そして女房の前に、蓋のしてあるくだんの壺をすえた。壺はなかなか重い。さて、夫婦はと  もどもに壺の蓋をあけてみた。とたんに、夫婦が見たものは、つぼの口もとまでいっぱいにあふれている･･･  ･･･
おっと、壺のなかに何があふれていたかはちょっと言いかねる。  
全訳小泉八雲作品集 / 小泉八雲 [著] ; 平井呈一訳　第10巻　東京 : 恒文社 , 1964.6

----------


## ST

どうもありがとうモグさん。At least, 一つ人はこれを読みました、for sure…   ::  
モグさん, у вас каникулы то начались? У нас они в июле-августе были каждый год, 2 месяца...халява! А теперь универ закончил, только работа впереди... арбайт махт фрай  ::

----------


## MOG

> どうもありがとうモグさん。

 どういたしまして。  

> At least, 一つ人はこれを読みました、for sure…

 I don't get what you mean by 一つ?   

> モグさん, у вас каникулы то начались? У нас они в июле-августе были каждый год, 2 месяца...халява! А теперь универ закончил, только работа впереди... арбайт махт фрай

 У нас каникулы в августе - сентябре. Через 2 неделя начинаются экзамены, и сейчас надо написать несколько репортов   ::

----------


## ST

it was hitotsu...counting suffix for people, no? may be hitori will be better here?

----------


## MOG

You can't use hito*tu* concerning counting people. 
とりあえず一人(hitori)は読みました。
Well, I think you haven't read it yet, then it would be better to say:
一人は必ず読みます。 
And I'm afraid it's not so easy to read it since it's written in a bit old, though not too old not to be used, and some kanji are also difficult. I can help you if you like. 
Udachi  ::

----------


## ST

фуф, перевел первый абзац вроде. За пару лет переведу все, думаю...  ::  
ときたま見かけることがある перевел как: иногда видеть это можно, а よく日本の寺院-многих японских храмов. Но тогда странно получается, многих храмов-иногда можно видеть...протеворечиво.

----------


## MOG

Yeah, it seems strange. It’s not me that translated it. It would be better to say:
多くの日本の寺院の境内で見かけることがあるだろう。
The English version shows it clearly, though. 
The problem is that I think the translator didn’t consider it. See “in the courts of certain Japanese temples”, it’s plural, then should be 多くの日本の寺院において and next, “you may see…”, it means 見かけるかもしれない、見かけるだろう, i.e. probability, which can be said in other way, “sometimes you see…”, therefore there appears ときたま. It is actually paradoxical but this kind of mistakes often occurs in daily conversations, because, in this case, it is a fact that there are these mirrors in many temples, and consequently you have the opportunity to see them in practice, so first you may say よく but next ときどき. However ときたま is not needed here and, if the sentence was divided into two(寺の境内にはよくそうした鏡が置いてある, だからときたま見かける), there is no problem. Apparently it’s not intentional and understandable, no one cares.

----------

